# Kitchen rental with Dehydrator



## gogonaturals (Dec 22, 2011)

I am looking to rent a commercial kitchen with a _commercial size dehydrator _in the New York Tri-state area, hopefully anywhere in CT. I have an up and coming product I am making and need a larger scale to produce my product. If you know of one I would appreciate the info.

Many thanks. 

Merry Merry!


----------



## shocking12345 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi, I am not sure if you found a facility that that satisfies your need for a dehydrator. I myself am looking for a facility that has commercial sized dehydrators and would love to know if you found any. I am also in to the NY, NJ area. (if so where? info to contact place?)

Much appreciated!

Thanks


----------

